# So you're Coach Lansing, what do you target in this class?



## Jason Svoboda

Alright, here is your chance to put on your vest and step into Coach Lansing's shoes. Below is the four guys you will lose after next season. 

*Senior Eligibility (4)*
G Aaron Carter
G Jake Kelly
C Isiah Martin 
C Brant Leitnaker #

Knowing what you know about our team makeup, the guys we have coming back and in, what are your targets in the 2011 recruiting class? 

*Full Eligibility Chart:* http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?t=5708
*2011 Recruiting Profiles:* http://www.sycamorepride.com/forumdisplay.php?f=42


----------



## Callmedoc

bigs bigs bigs...maybe a wing player to replace carter...


----------



## HotKarl

i'd go for the sf with good length that can rebound and shoot, a pf that can take the pressure off of mahurin, walker and kitchell and a backup pg to put behind mcworter and odum


----------



## Jon

My number 1 priority would be Gant.  We've tried to recruit in Indiana and been successful.  Getting Gant would be another notch in the in-state recruitment belt.

After that, VanDeWater would be an excellent pickup.  Another in-state guy as well.

I like Chris Jones as well, but I don't know how well we'll do recruiting in Texas.

Lastly, I'd try to troll the JuCo circuit for another bruiser (or two if Jones didn't work out) like Myles.


----------



## BankShot

Gant & Rontray Chavis (Carter repl)


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Well I agree that Gant is your top priority, or at least he should be. I don't think you need to look at this years graduating class (Carter, Kelly, Martin, Brant) as much as you need to look at the next year's graduating class when evaluating needs for the class we are talking about. 

In a span of 2 years you will loose your 3 best shooters and your best scorers. Out is Kelly, Printy and Carter all 3 good shooters from long range. I am looking for a slasher that is going be able to score the ball, now who that is? I don't really know because I don't follow high school hoops outside of Terre Haute to closely. 

That leaves you with: 
Koang & RJ as your best 3 point shooters - do I have a problem with either of them at this point? No, however I think you need to really look at this area and find a player that can light it up from deep ala Rico Stinson, Mike Menser, Eric Gray guys from the past that can put a quick 13 on you and you not even know what hit you. 

Is it possible that Jarvis from THS would walk on at Indiana State, he is an excellent long range shooter. If that were to happen then you would have some other opinions later on down the road. You also have RJ coming up and everyone know's he can stroke it, but can he answer the other questions being asked of him. 

So right now I am out looking at 3 positions, (SG, PF, C). Would kill to find a big man like Kante that can just take up space and play with his back to the hoop, turn and yam it! It's also not to early to start thinking and plugging in a guy like Smith from Sullivan, another local that would be a huge land for this program. I have posted this before but if you land Gant and Smith here is what you have done to and with local talent. 

Jake Odum 
Logan Eitle 
Lucas Eitle 
RJ Mahurin 
Justin Gant 
Rhett Smith 

I have a feeling approval ratings around here would be pretty high, especially if these teams win some ball games with local players! You wan't people to come to the games, this is a good way to do it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bumping this up. Would like to hear from more people on this.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Bumping this up. Would like to hear from more people on this.



My answer was perfect, it didn't raise controversy and everyone agreed with it... Amazing!


----------



## sycamorebacker

I think this is a good year to go for the 4 best.  Try for a C or PF but if you can't one that will help, sign the 4 best athletes.  PG's, shooters, rebounding and inside scoring SF's.


----------



## ISUCC

I like slashers and drivers, guys who are not afraid to go to the basket, like Lathan is and like Harry was, these type of players open the outside game for the long range shooters to get open 3's. 

I always remember Greg Graham when he played for IU, now that guy could slash, drive, and score. Recruit some of those type players.


----------



## BankShot

ISUCC said:


> I like slashers and drivers, guys who are not afraid to go to the basket, like Lathan is and like Harry was, these type of players open the outside game for the long range shooters to get open 3's.
> 
> I always remember Greg Graham when he played for IU, now that guy could slash, drive, and score. Recruit some of those type players.



Head down to Princeton NEXT year and see RONTRAY CHAVIS...who will likely be 6'5" or 6'6" by then and built like a bull!


----------



## Sackalot

I would say you have to go for some size...Center and/or Powerforward would seem to be the priority.


----------



## bent20

I don't know how much time and effort you put into Gant. Unless something has changed recently that I don't know about, it doesn't sound like he's that concerned about playing close to home and he has offers from everywhere.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

bent20 said:


> I don't know how much time and effort you put into Gant. Unless something has changed recently that I don't know about, it doesn't sound like he's that concerned about playing close to home and he has offers from everywhere.



That might be a good point, but he could also be playing coy. I mean I find it hard to believe that deep down inside he wouldn't want to play close to home for the team he grew up watching. I mean I think every kid that has the "chance" to play for the home town team considers it. The only cases that they don't are if they think they are better than what Terre Haute has to offer and Gant might be that way. 

I remember always telling Armon Bassett jokingly that he should go to state that it would be a good fit for him. But he never seriously considered it, I know Royce was looking at him but he was not going to go to State. Heck he might not have had the grades anyway.

Never the less, it's hard to figure out what Gant might be thinking at this time. You have to continue to show interest because he is a local kid, because even if you don't think he cares if he is close to home his parents do care and they still have some influence in his life.... You'd think.


----------



## bent20

You definitely have to try and certainly should stay interested in a kid with his talent and potential, but if he has big conference talent, you can't blame him for going there.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Morgan said:


> I remember always telling Armon Bassett jokingly that he should go to state that it would be a good fit for him. But he never seriously considered it, I know Royce was looking at him but he was not going to go to State. Heck he might not have had the grades anyway.



He's killing it at Ohio now. 38 points the other night in the MAC Tourney.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> He's killing it at Ohio now. 38 points the other night in the MAC Tourney.



Yeah he has been on a tear his last 4 games with (17,25,38 and 28) however on the season he is shooting under 40% from the field, under 35% from deep, granted he is scoring about 17 a game that's pretty solid. He plays hard and will get you some rebounds and assists - he's a solid player! Likes to chuck it that's for sure...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> I don't know how much time and effort you put into Gant. Unless something has changed recently that I don't know about, it doesn't sound like he's that concerned about playing close to home and he has offers from everywhere.


You put as much time and effort as you can into it. Period.

Basketball is different than football recruiting as you identify, offer and court a much smaller group of kids. In football, you can send out upwards of 80-100 offers to get 15-25 kids. We only have four spots, so they should have a limited pool and they should go gangbusters after everyone they offer unless that prospect tells them they're not interested.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Since I haven't answered, here is how I'd like to see the class:

We need two, quality post players. One of them really needs to have a legit offensive game because we struggle so badly there. Think how effective someone like Printy could have been if opponents have to respect the post and he can get open looks more often. The other guy I would like to get someone who is a bruiser... someone who loves to rebound and knock a guy that comes into the paint straight on his ass.

Echoing ISUCC, I also would love to get a slashing SF. Someone in the 6-4 to 6-7 range that can take it to the cup and score above the rim. Double bonus if this guy is a good defender and passer. Finally, I think you have to round out the class with a shooting/combo guard. We know McKenna loves these guys and these guys really do well in the Valley.


----------



## CSapp

I don't know much about most of the kids, but I've heard a lot about attitude problems from the Chavis kid from Princeton. Both brothers actually. Doesn't matter how good an athlete you are if you'll be a cancer on the team.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

CSapp said:


> Doesn't matter how good an athlete you are if you'll be a cancer on the team.



Correct!  Brings to mind the old adage:  One rotten apple spoils the barrell.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

After last night, I'm going to add we really need a bigger shooting guard that can create his own shot.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bumping this up.


----------



## HoopMaster

Looking through some old threads, I thought this would be a good bump. Some time ha passed since season ended, AAU is in full gear.

Anyone know of any visits recently or coming in June ?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bumping this back up... AAU has been in full swing and we've had some "recent developments" with the coaching staff. That said, knowing Lansing may run a little different offense, some targets may have changed.

If I could have my choice, I'd take:

F/C Justin Gant
F/C Mitch McGary
G/F Zac VanDeWater

With the fourth scholarship, I'd probably take the best available athlete we offered. Obviously my goal is to get skilled height on this team. After watching how St. Louis systematically destroyed us in the postseason with a similar setup, I was completely envious. I think adding Gant and McGary to Kitchell and RJ would give Indiana State four quality bigs, all bringing a slightly different skillset to the table. VanDeWater would give us a big guard that can shoot and go to the hole with some strength. All three guys are tough, strong Midwestern kids that would mesh with Lansing's philosophies.


----------



## HometownHick

*Who will round out this recruiting class?*

This is a very important class for ISU. Kitchel and Gant will be a very tough frontcourt and this class is going to be critical in making sure we dont drop off after Lathan, Printy, and Richard leave. Who does everybody think will round out the class? I figure we have 4 rides available. Any chance we can land Goff? What about Nic Moore or Zac VanDeWater?


----------



## BankShot

We need to keep wraps on the 6'7" Rhett Smith @ Sullivan...only a Jr. this coming season.


----------



## Bluethunder

I know we have offered VanDeWater, have we offered Moore yet?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

HometownHick said:


> This is a very important class for ISU. Kitchel and Gant will be a very tough frontcourt and this class is going to be critical in making sure we dont drop off after Lathan, Printy, and Richard leave. Who does everybody think will round out the class? I figure we have 4 rides available. Any chance we can land Goff? What about Nic Moore or Zac VanDeWater?



Might want to look a year sooner and include Kelly and Carter (he's as good as Printy) into that mix and if you are going to talk JR class with Walker JC transfer going out he should be mentioned as well... I wanted to put an added emphasis on an already good point - now you can see why McKenna got out while he did. We loose a ton of players in the next 2 years and from the looks of things we are loading up! 

2 years from now... Can I do that? I think I just did.

PG. Jake O.
SG. Mcworther
SF. RJ
PF. Kitchell
C. Gant 

The lineup may never actually look like that - but needless to say we have some good players in that group. Kids that will bring some people into the HC on game night!


----------



## bent20

Morgan said:


> Might want to look a year sooner and include Kelly and Carter (he's as good as Printy) into that mix and if you are going to talk JR class with Walker JC transfer going out he should be mentioned as well... I wanted to put an added emphasis on an already good point - now you can see why McKenna got out while he did. We loose a ton of players in the next 2 years and from the looks of things we are loading up!
> 
> 2 years from now... Can I do that? I think I just did.
> 
> PG. Jake O.
> SG. Mcworther
> SF. RJ
> PF. Kitchell
> C. Gant
> 
> The lineup may never actually look like that - but needless to say we have some good players in that group. Kids that will bring some people into the HC on game night!



Dolouny will be a starter as a senior. I have little doubt about that.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> We need to keep wraps on the 6'7" Rhett Smith @ Sullivan...only a Jr. this coming season.


He's had a really bad Summer from everyone I've spoke to. At this point, he may not be a Sycamore-level recruit.


----------



## sycamorebacker

bent20 said:


> Dolouny will be a starter as a senior. I have little doubt about that.



I think you are right about that.  Of course, by then we will have new 2's and 3's on the roster.  
We seem to be in on a few indy kids.  I think the future is bright.  

Does anyone know if we had any interest in Breshears from Winchester?  He went to a prep school and I thought he looked pretty good in All-star competition.  Same with Harris.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I don't see Lansing using a scholarship on a point guard since we've got both Odum and McWhorter with 4 years of elgibility. He'll get another PG or combo guard next cycle. There is a slight possibility that we don't use all four scholarships, but I'd imagine the staff at least needs to get a shooter and an athlete. On top of that, I'd like another post, someone that could play the 5 to pair with Justin.


----------



## Callmedoc

I think Kitchell will be a great player.....


----------



## sycamorebacker

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I think Kitchell will be a great player.....



Me too.  I'd be surprised if Kitchell is not a good post for us.  With Walker and our 3 young bigs, I doubt that we will sign a post this year. I'd go for any athletic or shooting wings I could get.  Of course, we wouldn't pass up a a quality big man if we had the opportunity to get one.


----------



## landrus13

Is ISU going after any local guards at this time?


----------



## sycamorebacker

jlandrus11 said:


> Is ISU going after any local guards at this time?



What local guards are good enough?


----------



## True Blue

sycamorebacker said:


> What local guards are good enough?



None


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

I guess it would also matter what you man by "area". Midwest, several..west central indiana...not sure.

Joe Chrisman- Munster High school

Andrew Smeathers- Center Grove

Nic Moore- Warsaw

Jeremiah Jones- Merrillville 

Evan Maschmeyer (sp) Jeffersonville

Whitehead- New Albany

Johnny Marlin Center Grove

Kendall Griffin- Avon (Wing)

Zac Vandewater- Whitko  (wing)

Marlin and Whitehead are PG, and from reading board, PG is not an 11' need.

Anyone else in Indiana Im missing in 11' class guardwise?


----------



## True Blue

I was thinking Wabash Valley.  There are several good ones across the state.


----------

